# x800 XT PE



## angelus (Oct 23, 2004)

using ati tool  0.0.22 and cat 4.11

somehow when i use the  "show 3d view" (without even overclocking) my x800 temp go's to 74C, which is weird because i tested UT2004 ultra high 6xAA 16xAF  and the temp tool on my second screen. And it got only 48 (idle he is 42)

whats wrong? any1?


----------



## angelus (Oct 24, 2004)

pls some opinions on this or anything .. really want to solve this, and maybe it could be a atitool bug? because the greatest grafix games, non of them make my card that Hot it's even almost the same as my idle temp.

help


----------



## //mAr (Oct 24, 2004)

Try Beta 8 of 0.0.23 - works on my x800 xt pe 
0.0.23 b8


----------



## angelus (Oct 24, 2004)

well .. i tryed 0.0.23b8 But it's still there .. i nearly have to touch the button and in 10 second my vga temp control get 74C

Tell me if this is weird..... At the time i close the 3dview, my temp control gets back in 2 seconds at 39C .. in  2 seconds!!!!

now i am pretty sure this could be a bug in combi.. with the Cat 4.11   

In the main while i tested serveral benchmarks ... 3Dmark03, 3Dmark05,aquamark3,Umark.. none of them even warmup my vga card...  well ok maybe 3C more


----------



## acrowley23 (Oct 25, 2004)

whats your Problem ??  totally normal on 74c load Temp ! not the coolest, i get only 61C..but allright!

X800 Temps   : Idle 32-55C  / load 55-80C...


----------



## angelus (Oct 25, 2004)

so in other words .. my x800 xt is in "idle mode" when i run 3dmark05 or 03 or Umark or aquamark?? because it will not pass the 53C in those really hard benchmarks

is that what ur saying??


----------



## acrowley23 (Oct 25, 2004)

No....some X800 Cards only heats up to 52-55C on load!! Temps are various...some Card are get 80C on load ....other are on 50 Idle. 
My X800 XT is on Idle 33C / Load 61C ...

Be Happy with your GPU...nothing is wrong ! 
Also you must get a very good OC ??!!


----------



## girlymouth (Oct 27, 2004)

I am having the same problem as angelus.  my temp will skyrocket to 10-15 degrees higher.  I have the ATI RADEON X800XT PLATINUM EDITION as well


----------



## angelus (Oct 28, 2004)

then i'm finally not the only1 who thinks this is pretty weird, that the temps gets 15C higer in 1 second ..


----------



## ThorAxe (Oct 29, 2004)

This is relatively normal. My 16 pipeline X800Pro Toxic goes from 33C idle to 61C when scanning for artifacts.

The 3DView is more intense than any game I have tried which is as it should be since it is scanning for artifacts and therefore needs to generate more heat than any 'normal' application would or it would be useless. For example 3DMark 2005 which makes UT2004 look like ugly, will only heat my card to 58C when looping.

I would be concerned if AtiTool didn't heat up my card more than a simple game.


----------



## papashex (Oct 29, 2004)

angelus said:
			
		

> using ati tool  0.0.22 and cat 4.11



Angelus, can you verify that you mean catalyst 4.11 please. The ATI site lists 4.10 as current release. Do you have something we are missing out on?


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Oct 29, 2004)

4.10 is the latest release - 4.11 is a beta version.
Perhaps this could be the problem. I don't really know tbh.


----------



## ThorAxe (Oct 30, 2004)

The 4.11 is known as the 8.07 and is an early version of the 4.11 drivers. It is supposed to fix the 256mb memory allocation bug.

Perhaps the card is now using the onboard 256mb more effeciently and is therefore generating more heat which is transfered to the GPU.


----------



## angelus (Oct 30, 2004)

ThorAxe said:
			
		

> The 4.11 is known as the 8.07 and is an early version of the 4.11 drivers. It is supposed to fix the 256mb memory allocation bug.
> 
> Perhaps the card is now using the onboard 256mb more effeciently and is therefore generating more heat which is trnasfered to the GPU.



ok why are so so full of smart idea's.. i dont want te believe that, if thats true ill get crazy


----------



## GoLLuM4444 (Oct 30, 2004)

angelus said:
			
		

> ok why are so so full of smart idea's.. i dont want te believe that, if thats true ill get crazy


I doubt it is that.
It's probably just a random bug.


----------



## ThorAxe (Oct 31, 2004)

angelus said:
			
		

> ok why are so so full of smart idea's.. i dont want te believe that, if thats true ill get crazy



Just a theory, I have no hard evidence.


----------



## angelus (Oct 31, 2004)

thank God


----------



## manicdan (Nov 1, 2004)

just to make sure, angelus you are using the same program to monitor your temps when you use atitool and your other benchmarks

if not, your problem might just be the sensor is miss read by atitool


----------

